# CNC workshop



## HMF (Jan 1, 2015)

The CNC workshop will return in June of 2015. This is the continuation of the event started more than 10 years ago by Roland Friestad, then later run by DIGITAL MACHINIST magazine.

This year the workshop will be held at the TechShop in Allen Park Michigan, between Detroit and Ann Arbor. the location is very convenient to the Detroit area, the Detroit airport, and just across the road from the Henry Ford Museum. The workshop will run between June 15 and 20, with the main session opening Wednesday morning, June 17.

This year the format will be similar to the past years- we will have 3 days of continuous seminars about CNC aimed at the home shop user. We have classrooms ranging from a tiered auditorium for over 150 people to small conference rooms. We will have an area for commercial vendors to show their products, and an area for individuals to exhibit their projects.

We are now seeking people that want to present a seminar session, or exhibit their project. Speakers and exhibitors will receive a discount on the registration fee.

TechShop has setup a web form to collect input at 
http://tinyurl.com/techshopcncworkshop. Please use the form to get your name on the list for further information and to let us know what you are willing to present, or what you would like to hear about.

An added feature this year will be 2 days reserved for special, in-depth training session. TechShop will be offering selected training on using various machines, and we may have vendor specific training. These sessions will be on Monday and Tuesday before the main Workshop sessions begin. There may be an additional charge for these sessions. Please let us know on the information form of your interest in any in-depth training.

A build class, based on the micro mill from LittleMachineShop.com and 
led by Weston Bye will be included. This session is limited to 12 people, so if you are interested in building your own CNC mill please let us know quickly.

Registration will open about February 1. Please use the information form to get your name on the list and to tell us what you would like to see and hear at the workshop.

I hope we can make this years workshop even better than those of the previous years. Please let us know of your interest so we can plan the best workshop ever.
__._,_.___
Posted by: Ron Ginger <ronginger@roadrunner.com>


----------

